# Keeping Discus



## blukutuk (Mar 14, 2009)

Keeping Discus (Symphysodom) is not difficult, however, attention to the few things still needed. Knowledge about habitat discus businesses can help create the environment.

Habitat
Discus can live for a decade if the aquarium styled in accordance with the needs of the basic discus fish care routine and always do.
Water quality is the most important factor for the success of keeping discus, discus are very sensitive because of the pollutant, especially nitrit.
The quality of any water source that will be used, the examination of water quality must be done frequently, especially between ammonia, nitrit, nitrate, pH and GH. Test results should be recorded in the paper apart easily so that we analyzed in the next days.
All types of discus, both wild and culture results, the quality of water with a pH 6.50, GH 2-3o and the temperature 28-31oC.
If the source of our water aquarium GH is high, can be degraded by using peat moss is placed in the aquarium filter, or by creating a reverse osmosis water.

Aquarium
Comparison of ideal size aquarium is 40 liters per 1 discus, or 80 liters per 1 discus which are large. The greater the volume of aquarium, the better for stability and reduce water agresivitas between them.
Discus fish do not like too much movement going on outside the aquarium. So place the aquarium in a location that is quite quiet. Lighting that is not too strong, can calm discus, so do not place the aquarium near the window. Dark colors like dark blue or black can be selected as the basic colors and the back of the aquarium.

Aquarium Filter
Internal or external filter with a foam filter is recommended. Should not use the undergravel filter, because the type of filter is difficult to clean. Strength of the filter pump should be one to two times per day only, as discus do not like strong currents.

Aquarium Lamp
Unless we decorize aquarium with water plants, the lighting should be minimal as possible. Discus do not like bright light. He even almost like a dark light. So, if we keep discus without the plant, use as a torch light aquarium to enjoy the beauty of the body only.



Aquarium Decoration
Although many found hobiis keep the discus in the aquarium plain without any decoration, but all the discus will issue if the color of life with the best decorations timberman plants with water, which flows slowly and the light that is not unduly strong.
If we will decorize aquarium with water plants, which is remarkable is that many water plants can not grow well with low light intensity. Therefore, the type of plants that will be decorated must be selected which does not require a strong light intensity and tolerant with a slightly higher temperature. Types of crops such as these is: Echinodorus bleheri, Echinodorus tenellus, Microsorium pteropus, Bolbitis sp. Cryptocoryne and wendtii.

Discus food
Avoid food such as worms live at risk because of disease brought into the aquarium. Give better feed frozen, flake or even pelet. Feed a good food for discus is sinking because of the habitat, discus is the basis of the consumer. Discus is still small meals should be given up to several times a day. While the discus enough adults twice a day.

Replace water
Discus breeder generally change aquarium water every day. They generally do not use this filter. However, for hobiis using a filter system that adequate capacity, replace the aquarium water once a week with the amount of 25-30% is sufficient.

Find more articles here


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, hey!
It's the return of the mysterious infospammer!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

poor spelling and language too...even i ain't that dumb..


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Give better feed frozen, flake or even pelet!


----------

